# Couple blanks for today



## VotTak (May 28, 2018)

This is a piece of BEB from @Mike1950 I did not expect a lot from that piece and decided to play one of my ideas. Initial colors were yellow and red and than was the main black.


 
Here are couple pieces for knife handles. I wanted to put crosscut banksia pods( with some other pods)


 


 
Well... and these are just BAB. Nothing special on these, just wanted to show them.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist (May 28, 2018)

Those are nasty.  You New Yorkers haven't a clue.  
Send them to me & I'll dispose of them for you!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist (May 28, 2018)

Really they're quite AWESOME !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 28, 2018)

Nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 28, 2018)

Beautiful work! The banksia pods and multicolored ones are incredible! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (May 28, 2018)

Too cool! Love the way the BLM looks.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 29, 2018)

Those are sweet! Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (May 29, 2018)

NICE!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (May 29, 2018)

Way Cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Igor (May 30, 2018)

work just super


----------



## Lou Currier (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Arn213 (May 30, 2018)

Neat-o! Any chance to get a pop sickle stick into them as they look delicious!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 30, 2018)

I want to see the final turnings. Just amazing colors.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## bearmanric (Jun 9, 2018)

Very nice. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

